# The Governator (cartoon series starring Arnold Schwarzenegger)



## Ciupy (Apr 5, 2011)

The Governator (cartoon series starring Arnold Schwarzenegger)..

here



> *Apparently, the Arnold Schwarzenegger / Stan Lee collaboration 'The Governator' is further along than we thought. Here is the first trailer for the soon-to-spectacularly fail cartoon, based around a retired "Ahnuld" who fights crime and apparently keeps children locked in his basement.
> 
> In addition to the cartoon, Stan Lee is also developing a matching comic book series and possibly even a live-action adaptation of the series, which stars Schwarzenegger as himself in the ultimate vanity project.
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw6J9OGSXpg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


This..this is a joke right?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 5, 2011)

it's legit i believe.


----------



## Darc (Apr 5, 2011)

Stan Lee, he never misses.


----------



## Darc (Apr 5, 2011)

Coming in 2013: The Clintonator. Hide ya wife, hide ya secretaries


----------



## Angelus (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd watch it 

Looks a lot like some kind of Iron Man-gone-wrong concept, though.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 5, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 5, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I see nothing wrong with this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2011)

looks like a cartoon people from the early 90's would create.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The Governator (cartoon series starring Arnold Schwarzenegger)..
> 
> here
> 
> ...


lol look great ,the art style remind me of The Boondocks Season 1 and 2.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 5, 2011)

I uh…yeah…I can’t imagine anyone watching this seriously. But it might generate enough interest for the laughs. Before the trailer I had thought this was an April Fool's thing, and I'm still not completely convinced it isn't. xD


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's an april's fool


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2011)

Friggin badass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

He needs more machine guns. Otherwise I endorse this product.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 5, 2011)

Wait! Is he really doing the voice acting for the show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounded like a fake voice to me. I don't see why he would. I also doubt there would be a live action version (assuming it's even real).


----------



## Ash (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know what to think about this... I just don't.


----------



## Spica (Apr 5, 2011)

He's back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

It will certainly go on my DVR.


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2011)

i'd watch it just for the giggles


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm back   .


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 5, 2011)

This would have been the shit in the 90s.

But still, it might pickup with the young kids if they work on it some more.

Hell, this used to be awesome back when I was like 9


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 5, 2011)

I follow Arnold religiously

I approve of this series. For all we know it could turn out like Jackie Chan Adventures.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 5, 2011)

Christ, does Stan Lee ever stop working?

This looks mind-numbingly bad and is being made for all the wrong reasons. 

And I would watch it for all the right reasons. :ho

Still, I'd expected 'The Governator' to be heavier armed and less hands-on.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

I think Arnold was watching reruns of Jackie Chan Adventures when he decided this was a good idea.


----------



## hehey (Apr 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think Arnold was watching reruns of Jackie Chan Adventures when he decided this was a good idea.


Jackie Chan Adventures was awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

That doesn't mean Arnold can recreate the magic.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 6, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> This would have been the shit in the 90s.
> 
> But still, it might pickup with the young kids if they work on it some more.
> 
> Hell, this used to be awesome back when I was like 9


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 6, 2011)

Heard about this.

So is this legit? Cuz if it is I'll give it a watch.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 6, 2011)

Saw it on BBC news yesterday, it looks interesting.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 7, 2011)

not sure if real the date on that video is april 1st.


----------

